# Another Shelf Of Embossed Aqua Medicines



## bottleguy58 (Feb 7, 2007)

Here is another shelf, needless to say I might be out of control!


----------



## diggerjeff (Feb 7, 2007)

you are not even close to being out of controll! at least you can still walk through the house!! lol!!!  love the case gin book end thing!!!!


----------



## Jim (Feb 7, 2007)

Very nice! You have a beautiful collection. I would like to build some nice big shelves like that some day. ~Jim


----------



## brokenshovel (Feb 7, 2007)

X2 on the case gin/book thing.  Very nice visual and textural combination.  Not sure if textural is a word but you know what I mean.


----------



## bottleguy58 (Feb 7, 2007)

Thanks Jim, I had all the bottles on about 20 different shelves,  so I had to consolidate with a few larger ones. When I took them all down my walls looked like a shooting gallery, it's all under control now [short of an earthquake!]     Daniel


----------



## cookie (Feb 8, 2007)

Great display!


----------



## tiqhuntr (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks a Lot bottleguy.  I made the mistake of letting my wife look over my shoulder while looking at you display and now I have to make her one. None-the- less, your cased gin display is wonderful and my WIFE loves the wall mount. Thank you for sharing them.


----------



## bottleguy58 (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks!  Rule # 1: My wife is not allowed to touch any of them unless I hand them to her,  although she could care less about them. She walks around saying " he touches his bottles, he talks to his bottles"......I reply "at least they don't talk back"!


----------

